# Top 10 powerful moments in manga (Read first post) [Possible Spoilers!]



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 29, 2009)

Post her your top 10 powerful moments in manga and why. YOU MUST post why or your post will be disregarded.
*
No more than 1 moment from each series*

*MOMENTS MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS so readers beware*

*
Mine aren't in any particular order*

10. *Naruto vs Sasuke at the end of part 1*-(Naruto)
     - Up until this point Naruto had been a pretty standard shounen protaganist. Meet problem A + Apply Resolve = Problem solved. But as hard as he tried he couldn't stop sasuke from walking out of his life "forever" and going down the path of evil. As simple as it sounds it ends up being one of the most powerful scenes in the entire manga.


9. *Requiem vs Hollow*-(Jackals)
     - All because he wanted to have a bit of fun and a little extra spending cash to support his grandmother, Requiem ends up in a fight to the death with a man he has never met or even heard of for that matter. Dispite his best efforts the man beats him ( almost to death) and to add emotional icing on the cake attacks his grandmother ( his only living relative) and watches her die on the ground like a dog.


8.* Kuma vs the Strawhats*-(One piece)
     - Up until this point Luffy had only really lost one time ( at the hands of smoker). But when kuma shows up he finds out how big the world really is. Dispite his best efforts he is too slow and too weak to protect his namaka like he promised he would and ends up seeing them "killed" one at a time as he futilely tries to fight off not only kuma but his own tears and dispair. It was truly a loss heard around the world.


7. *Mashiba vs Sawamura*-(Hajime no ippo)
     - Having seen both of these fighters in the ring before hand nobody anticipated the pure level of hate and amazing amount of violence stored in thier eyes. The result is one of the bloodiest, emotional, brutal fights to date in the manga and succeeds in not only creating a moment that will live on in infamy but stripping both characters to the core of their being and laying their good on the table.


6. *The rape of caska*-(Berserk)
     - Gutts has never been a "nice guy" as much is evident by the title of the manga, bbut when his one true love is brutally raped in front of him by a Demon lord , who was not only once his leader but his friend, Gutt's sanity decides to take a vaction as he lets out one of the most blood curdling scream of utter hatred and malice every drawn or illustrated.


5. *Jet black Scorpions vs Suzuran*-(Worst)
     - No stranger to violence, even Suzuran was appalled by the brutal cowardly tactics of the Jet black scorpions. Suzuran continued to handle the war in thier typical "grace" until One of thier leaders Butcher is jumped and brtually beaten, and to top it off one of Guriko's girlfriends was beaten and sexually assualted. The following show of friendship and group rage was both heart warming and bone chilling, as the students of suzuran proceed to hunt down the majority of the scorpions and beat them into hospitalization.  


4. *Death of Askeladd*-(Vindland Saga)
     - As one of the main character of the prologue nobody expected this to happen. But happen it did. When pushed into a corner by the wily king, Askeladd escapes the only way he knows how to. By killing any and everything that moves. This result in one of the most well planned and badass death I have ever see, as Askeladd is killed by his former charge Prince canute in order for canute to seal his hold on the power of the danes.


3. *The rage of Gon*-(Hunter x Hunter)
     - The good nature and general likability of Gon is what makes this scene so powerful. Even when pissed off Gon doesn't reall do more than stop smiling or make a frowny face, But when a little girl is killed by one of the chimera ant's royal guards he proceeds to lose it in spectacular fashion. his rage is so powerful even the art deforms into something barely recognizable as human.


2. *Birth of the King*-(Shaman King)
     - After all yoh and company have been through they end up failing at stopping hao from becoming the shamen king. But no problem right? This is shounen they can just beat him up anyway, illogically... right? Wrong. The awakened hao not only laughs in their faces at their hopes and dreams but proceeds to kill not only yoh but all of his friends with just  thought in an awesome show of power.


1.* Revelations*-(20th century Boys)
     -The simplicity of this moment is awe inspiring. When shinji relises that it is his fault that the world is going to end... you can simply taste it.



Now post yours


----------



## KidTony (Jun 29, 2009)

Good thread, but I wish we could post more than one moment from the same manga because some of us that haven't read that many series will be hard pressed to find 10 moments.

So here's my list, *not in any order* either.

1) One Piece: *The splitting of the SH*. Yup I picked the same one you did here. OP has a lot of fantastic moments, but as far as impact goes this one takes the cake. The SH were actually split for the first time in the whole series, and Luffy's emotional outpour about being helpless was heart-pounding. Other moments from OP that came to mind were Robin's I want to live speech, the ringing of the Bell in Skypeaia, Nami's stabbing herself, Zoro's ''nothing at all'' moment and Dr.Hirluck death speech.

2) Bleach: T*he Aizen twist*. It really pisses me off that i'm including Bleach in any 'great moments'  thread since that manga is a pure joke, but the Aizen thing was really well done. It came out of nowhere and really really shocked me, specially since Tousen and Gin were in on it, it was very well done. 

3) Hajime No Ippo:* Ippo takes the belt*. Was really hard to pick between this and the Takamura-Brain Hawk fight, but I had to go with Ippo. This fight was amazing, both in the manga and anime versions, and it signaled a turning point in the story. I could have been satisfied if Ippo ended after that fight (glad it didn't since ippo is such an amazing series). The emotions were great, the techniques, the art, you could tell that was a series-ending level fight.

4) Berserk: *The rape of Caska.* I said i wasn't rating them in any specific order, but this has to be the number most powerful moment ever. No other manga has left such an impact on me than Berserk has, and even without the Caska rape, i would have said the eclipse was one of the most emotional and crazy moments out of anything i ever read. There's really not much you can say about this moment, since everyone already understand how powerful it is. If allowed, I could have gotten half of the moments out of Berserk since it just has so many impacting scenes. The battle at the hill of swords, Guts leaving the Hawks, The 100-man slayer fight, Guts making love to Caska, Griffith ''I want Wings' moment, Guts murdering Adonis, Griffith murdering the queen, the first time we saw the Berserker's armor, claiming the dragon-slayer, and it just goes on and on and on.

5) 20CB: *Kenchi comes back.* One of the best lines in manga history, when Kenji asks the guy if he's really going shoot him while he's playing the guitar. Just one of those great feel good moments. 

6) FMA: *Ling becomes Greed*. I never saw this coming. The thing with FMA is that all the characters are extremely likable. I would have said Maes Hughes Death, but this moment imo hit me from behind like it was freight truck. One of the coolest characters in FMA not only becomes a homunculus, but actually ASKS for it, just totally badass. There are also a plethora of awesome moments from FMA, such as Hughe's death, Marcoh OWNING envy, Winry teaming up with Scar at briggs, Wrath murdering that chimera chick inside Al, Mustang killing Lust and her 'you won't make me kneel speech', Havock comming back, and to a lesser extent when when Mustang ''kills'' Maria Ross, for a while you actually think he did it.

7) HxH: *Nobunaga's ''I told you not to move'' moment and Pakunoda's sacrifice*. Coudn't choose between these two, but when Nobunaga cut off the guy's head i was like WTF, you could see how much Ubo's death had affected him and how frigging dangerous this guy was. Then there was that scene were Paku decided to forgo her own life by breaking Kurapica's commands and telling the ryodan everything. Just some truely awesome moments. 

Those are just the ones i can remember having an impact on me, there's probably a lot of other that im overlooking.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 29, 2009)

Your fma moment made me remember  Mustang vs envy

That might kick off someone from my list


----------



## Shintiko (Jun 29, 2009)

All right, I think after some thinking that I have compiled my list.

*10.  BECK plays I’ve Got a Feeling* (_BECK: Mongolian Chop Squad_) – Maybe I’m a sucker for those moments where music changes the situation.  However, when BECK unites on stage to play the Beatles classic and shows the crowds what they got, the moment can only be described as epic.

*9.  Onizuka’s test* (_Great Teacher Onizuka_) – Onizuka proves that he is the definition of a badass.  Well he proves it plenty of times throughout GTO, but my favorite moment is still when he saves the kidnapped girl and then proceeds to take the test to save his job despite suffering from three bullet wounds.

*8.  Ippo takes the belt* (_Hajime no Ippo_) – Takamura vs Hawk is my favorite fight in Hajime no Ippo.  However, there is no better feel good moment of the series than when Ippo defeats Sendo again and becomes the Japanese champion.
*
7.  Light’s Death* (_Death Note_) – Yep, I’m putting this over L’s death.  L dying was like a shocking twist but nothing else.  The ending is where we see Light broken.  His whole illusion of being a morally just God is shattered and we watch as he pathetically begs for his life just before he gets what he dealt to so many people.
*
6.  Johan fucks with a child’s mind* (_Monster_) – Anyone who has read Monster can tell you that Johan is one of manga’s best villains.  However thinking back I think this moment had the most impact to me.  Johan showed a young child the evils of the world and pretty much rid the kid of his sense of self-worth.

*5.  Usopp vs. Luffy *(_One Piece_) – Of all the powerful moments of One Piece, this one takes the cake for me.  It’s not only one of the very few times we see a true conflict amongst the Straw Hat crew, it also shows how strong Usopp’s attachment to the Going Merry is.

*4.  Musashi’s final duel with Denshichiro* (_Vagabond_) – A duel that ends pretty quickly.  However this is the moment in which we begin to see Musashi’s ascension from man into a legend.

*3.  Munsu’s death* (_Shin Angyo Onshi_) – Shin Angyo Onshi’s great storytelling built up to this incredible ending and the incredible artwork of the series really shines for this finale that just trapped the images of this event in my mind forever.

*2.  Rape of Caska *(_Berserk_) – After the shit has already hit the fan, things go from bad to worse, which is pretty common in Berserk. However, this is the pinnacle of both Guts and Caska’s anguish.  After turning his back on all of his followers and sentencing them to excruciating deaths, Griffith takes his ultimate revenge on Guts for hurting him.  As Griffith rapes the woman Guts loves it becomes obvious by Guts’ desperate actions why this moment is not only scarred into his mind but also the mind of almost anyone who reads it.

*1.  Bob Lennon *(_20th Century Boys_) – No moment in manga is as important to me as this.  It’s a constant reminder of the importance of music, the revolutionary spirit of rock n’ roll and how music can change the world.  Also being from my favorite manga of all time helps its case.  The original scene in which Kenji plays it is one of the highest emotional points of the series.  The “Gutalala Sudalala” extension plays its significant role in the terrific plot.

The original fantastic scene of Bob Lennon:

[YOUTUBE]n6fMWguYVME[/YOUTUBE]


And also the great full band playing of the "Gutalala Sudalala" extended version.

[YOUTUBE]-xdY10RhB0s[/YOUTUBE]

Anyway that's what I consider to be the 10 greatest moments in manga, at least from what I could remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice

I am Impressed


----------



## wolves1211 (Jun 30, 2009)

Code Geass ending  the constant mind manipulation throughout the manga  is just pushed to the extreme, making the ultimate sacrifice for the better of not just his sister but the world


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2009)

Vegeta's sacrifice or Vegeta finally respecting Goku not making any list?

Original classical manga moment


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't read nearly the amount of Manga you guys had, so pardon me in advance if my list is more "mainstreamed" than others:


10. *Gohan going SS2* (_Dragonball Z)_: This is a moment made much better in the anime, but even in the manga, its pretty powerful. Watching Cell torture his friends and family, all the while knowing that you literally have the power to destroy him is pretty bad. Watching Cell snuff the life out of the one person who recognizes the conflict you are having inside? I can honestly watch that one part over and over again in the anime

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcVuvCVN4II[/YOUTUBE]

9. *Recca finding out the truth about Kage Hoshi* (_Flame of Recca_): Besides finding out that Kage Hoshi is his mother, he also learns the truth about the Hokage Clan, Kurei, and the trade-off to his mother using the Jikiyuri Jutsu (Time/Space) to save his life-- He can never touch her... 

8. *Death of Genkai* (_Yu Yu Hakusho_): Going to your death is one thing; Happens in a lot on manga. Going to your death without all your power and fighting your lover and best friend who threw away their humanity? That's what makes this scene great. To top it off, Yusuke witnesses the final blow. The cherry? Toguro actually regretted doing it (as we find out in the end).

7. *"Operation British"* (_Mobile Suit Gundam_): Only seen in the cut scenes on the Anime, this one action by the Colonies literally defined the seriousness of the entire story. As the opening salvo in the war against Earth, the Principality of Zeon made one of the boldest moves I have seen in a manga: They gas their own people and drop a Colony 3 miles in Diameter onto the earth, destroying 16% of Australia, parts of Africa, and fucking up the weather there for decades...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCWB3-3gHL0[/YOUTUBE]

6. *Manji Killing Saito* (_Blade of the Immortal_): The "Hundred Man Murderer's" 100 kill was unfortunately also the husband of his sister... The sad part was, it was all reflex that led him to killing him, as he tried to let him kill him.

5. *Zoro's first meeting with Mihawk* (_One Piece_): Facing certain death after having every technique he worked on destroyed by a sword the size of a pencil (and impaled), Zoro tells Mihawk he could never back away because he would be giving up on his dream. Really cool moment that happened early in the manga. 

4. *Death of Shishi-O* (_Rurouni Kenshin_): I put this here only because this moment made me understand what a Shonen is supposed to be: The bad guys are too awesome to win. By all rights, Shishi-O should have won the battle with Kenshin easily. He blocked his attacks, defeated his friends (Iron Bandanna!), and blocked Kenshin's best, and final attack. To this day, I would sell my first born son to find out what attack Shishi-O was preparing to use on Kenshin... In the end, it literally came down to Kenshin _surviving_ Shishi-O, with the author chosing to blow Shishi-O up...Probably because he had no real way to kill off such a bad ass.

3. *"Good Job, Shinji"* (Neon Genesis Evangalieon) Do you know how long Shinji wanted to hear those words from his father? Do you realize they meant absolutely nothing after the dummy plug was inserted in Unit 01? What a mind fuck...

2. *Ippo vs. Sendou 2* (_Hajime No Ippo_): I mean, this one is pretty self explanatory. From the opening Dempsey to the right handed Smash, this fight had it all. The buildup for it was superb, and the blowoff was perfect. The best part of it all? It could have honestly gone either way (especially after Mori had them both take a loss, and this being a rematch), and that lack of predictability is what made it great. (for the record, my favorite fight in HnI was Taka Vs Hawk, which could easily take the place of this fight)

1. *Sasuke v. Naruto* (_Naruto_): This is probably the best thing Kishi has ever wrote, and the sheer level of pain Sasuke felt from day to day was expressed in every kunai, jutsu, and punch he threw. For Naruto to be _willing_ to beat his only friend to keep him there is a very powerful statement.  


JihaD


----------



## Shintiko (Jun 30, 2009)

wolves1211 said:


> Code Geass ending  the constant mind manipulation throughout the manga  is just pushed to the extreme, making the ultimate sacrifice for the better of not just his sister but the world



Isn't that the anime?


----------



## Random Member (Jul 1, 2009)

10) *Natsumi's revelations*-(Higurash no naku koro ni: Onisarashi-hen): It was hard enough for her having to deal with all the religious superstition her Grandma believed in slowly breaking her family apart but Natsumi also was forced to cut up her dead Grandma by her parents, watch her dad be killed in front of her by her own mother who she soon accidentally killed in self defense. The fucked up part was that these were all just hallucinations and she had killed all 3 of them on her own.

9) *Light's defeat*-(Death Note): Seeing Light pathetically call out for help from Takeda and Misa after being outsmarted and shot and realizing his 6 years as Kira and his plan to be God was over was pretty powerful.

8) *Ayu's death*-(Deep Love-Ayu no Monogtari): Being a young prostitute and an all around bitch in general, Ayu didn't really like the world or people (seeing as how she had few friends and only interacted with guys for sex or drugs) but began to change her outlook on life due to the kind old lady she had met. This showed when she got back at the girls who had carved "whore" into her prostitute friend's leg who had been raped by a bunch of guys.

7) *Racing Thoughts*-(Naruto): In chapter 262 when Naruto & Co. are on their way to the Akatsuki cave to meet up with Team Gai, Naruto realizes that despite his depressing childhood, he's had it a lot better than Gaara. Growing up, Naruto has made countless friends and has even had his teachers to look out for him, especially the Kage to protect him. While Gaara has had no one his whole life and his Kage/Father trying to have him killed. The pages they used to display this had Naruto and Gaara alone at first, while Naruto's friends and teammates progress with each panel, Gaara's stays the same with no one by his side.


6) *Mustang vs Lust*-(Fullmetal Alchemist): Mustang's display of resolve after having Lust wreck his and Havoc's shit was powerful. He carved the symbol for his fire alchemy into his own hand and seared a giant wound he got from Lust closed with that same fire alchemy, almost passing out a couple of times in the process. He then proceeded to kill Lust over and over until she stopped regenerating. 

5) *Szayel's Defeat*-(Bleach): Definitely not a way I'd want to die, Szayel got drugged so that his mental reaction time would be altered to perceive 1 single second as an entire century. So he basically gets to experience Mayuri's blade slowly pierce his heart for centuries when in fact the action only took a few seconds. The following chapter did a good job showing the mental despair that Szayel was experiencing after centuries of experiencing the pain and wanting to just die already when he'd only been pierced for a few moments.

4) *Sticking up for Nami*-(One Piece): Seeing Nami stab herself over all the shit that Arlong had pulled made me feel really bad for Nami. But the scene where Luffy stops her from continuing and then rounds up Sanji, Ussop and Zoro to go kick some ass was even more powerful. You could tell just from their expressions on their way to Arlong Park that the fishmen were in for some shit.

3) *Gambino*-(Berserk): The guy was a dick but he basically raised Gutts. It was depressing but at the same time powerful to see when Gutts realized that Gambino was the one who sold him off to that homo pedo to be raped and ended up killing him when Gambino attacked him in a drunken rage.

2) *Kenji's song*-(20th Century Boys): Seeing Kenji get up after being shot and continue to play his guitar and more importantly reviving hope of the people in Sekisho and having them all get through the Gate with the forged passes was powerful in the sense that despite Friend's countless triumphs, Kenji was still hopeful in being able to defeat him after all these years. I haven't finished the manga as of yet and I'm positive another powerful scene will replace this.

1) *Kei is all alone*-(Gantz): Gantz just loves fucking with not onnly Kei Kurono, but everyone and has done so countless times in the manga. This one was a tough choice for me. I couldn't choose between the Chibi-Alien mission and the Tae-Alien one. Forcing Kurono to fight these weird ass, chibi aliens all alone after the tragedy of the Buddhist Temple Arc was fucked up, but so was stopping just about everyone on his Gantz Team (except for 1) from trying to kill his girlfriend for sum pointz.

Izumi, being as win and awesome as he is, murders Tae in front of Kurono like an asshole, effectively scarring Kei for life and killing his one source of pussy. All made possbile thanks to Gantz


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 2, 2009)

Kei is all alone.

That was a very nice moment


----------



## Shintiko (Jul 3, 2009)

Ah yeah Kei being all alone was definitely a powerful moment.  I don't think Gambino really counts as a powerful moment.  I mean that wasn't really a moment unless you are talking about a specific time with him.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 3, 2009)

You guys have mentioned some great ones so let me add this: (Claymore) Clare explaining how she came to be the first women to voluntarily become a Claymore.


----------



## Shintiko (Jul 4, 2009)

It's been so long since I've read Claymore.  I haven't read it since the timeskip.  I should get back on that.  I mean that was like 2 years ago at least.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 4, 2009)

TEN? AND explanations too?

Too much work man, too much work


----------



## Shintiko (Jul 4, 2009)

Fenix said:


> TEN? AND explanations too?
> 
> Too much work man, too much work



Lazy bastard!


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 4, 2009)

No particular order.

- *Blade of the Immortal -*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Torn between two, so I apologise, but I'm gonna nominate both. The first one is Shira's infamous scene on the main road with Rin, where he gleefully tortures their enemies. There's a good reason why one of the chapters in this segment is called _Heart of Darkness_. Even though the reader had been exposed to his repulsiveness before, this scene was the character at his worst (and thus best, from a dramatic perspective). At this point, the very climax, you'd be hard-pressed to find a reader that doesn't look upon Shira as one of the most disturbing creations to be found in manga. 

The other scene involves the experiments on immortality arc, where the pseudo-doctor gives the prisoners otter masks to wear while they're being butchered like cattle. To repeat what I've already posted elsewhere: It may seem a strange choice when considering how many gruesome scenes there are in the manga, but that scene really chilled me. It just hammed home the Doctor's dementia, and there was something scarily...dehumanising about it all. The masks robbed the prisoners of their humanity, and the jail became a slaughterhouse. I really did find it sickening, especially his utterly delighted face during his butchering, and the way he cheerfully unveiled the strategy to kill his own conscience. The worst part is knowing how he had slowly fallen down that road of instability, and seeing it suddenly culminate in that craziness -- the reader was only too painfully aware of the distance between the man he had been and the man he had become, so you feel sympathy for him even as you hate him. This scene was so bad that I had to stop reading the series for the day, such was its impact upon me.




*- Monster -*


*Spoiler*: __ 



A conclusion can make or break a series. Even if a series is mostly excellent, if the conclusion is lousy then it can dramatically lower the enjoyment factor one receives from the work as a whole. Luckily for Urasawa fans, the ending he crafts here is one of the most chilling I've come across in fiction -- it's the scene where Tenma is speaking to Johan, thinking him unconscious, only to suddenly see him sitting up and looking directly at him. It's clich?, but the 'my heart stopped' phrase really is applicable here. The words Johan speaks -- the ruminations on whether he or his sister was really the unwanted child -- also undeniably contributes to the power of the scene. Urasawa utilises the power of ambiguity to beautiful, even exemplary effect to conclude one of the best series' I've come across.




*- REAL -*


*Spoiler*: __ 



When Inoue introduced Takahashi, I loathed him. I found him arrogant (not in the entertaining, Takamura-like sense, but in a very bland way), insensitive, and just plain uninteresting as a character, a one-dimensional bully. Then, of course, Inoue turns that completely on its head by disabling him, and delving into the way the character handles the horrifying transition in his life. I can safely say that he may now even be my favourite character in the series -- the scene that immediately came to mind when I saw this thread was one involving Takahashi and his father. The reader is given a juxtaposition of past and present, and we begin to understand just why the boy turned out the way he did -- we see his immense vulnerability at core, and he becomes utterly _human_. When he confronts his father about how he left home years beforehand, it nearly brought tears to my eyes -- it had been building for chapters, and the eventual explosion was just a real blow. The end of the chapter is also handled perfectly, with a poignant choice of both image and dialogue. This series isn't about the basketball, it's about people learning about themselves and life, and naturally having to go through hell to get there.




*- Berserk -*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Come on, you knew it was coming.

The Eclipse. 

Is there even a need to delve into the reason for this one? Just as in the BotI example, this scene builds and builds, but it reaches an even more powerful zenith with the scream of Gutts. There's so much animal-like intensity, so much raw fury in his expression, and it perfectly encapsulates everything the reader feels towards Griffith at that moment. The key is also, of course, the care the mangaka had taken to build the relationships between Caska, Gutts and Griffith for chapter after chapter beforehand, and all of that well-crafted emotional investment was cashed in simultaneously to provide a massive punch to the gut. The series has never again managed to come even close to the sheer power of that scene, in my opinion. In that sense, it has become both the best and worst thing to happen to _Berserk_. Nevertheless, this should be a staple on any list of most powerful scenes in fiction, not just manga alone. 





*- Hajime no Ippo -*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene I'm thinking of here is the 'baton pass' between Date and Ippo. It came right after perhaps the most emotionally impacting fight in the series, Date/Martinez, and seeing Date in the hospital looking like a car crash victim was immensely saddening. The very short exchange between him and Ippo is handled with an understated grace, and it's difficult to avoid falling under the spell of it all. The anime recently did a good job of adapting this scene too, so that's also worth checking out. 




*- 20th Century Boys -*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The _Kenji's Song_ chapter, of course. As a character send-off, it's rather difficult to find many to rival this one. I could probably only think of a handful within manga. You don't need to hear the music being depicted to be moved by the song -- after the build-up beforehand, this scene is perfectly timed and constructed. You feel for Kenji because he's _not_ a hero figure, really -- he has no special powers, no massive muscles or weapons. He's the loser, the Down On His Luck Guy, and that makes his perceived sacrifice so much more impacting somehow. You can connect to him.



I'll do the other 4 when I think of 'em.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 4, 2009)

^Blade of the Immortal

*Spoiler*: __ 



Great moments. I also thought the Rin x Anotsu traveling arc was very powerful. It was unbelievable that Rin could forgive him for the moment and actually work together and protect the person that killed her parents.


----------



## robotnik (Jul 4, 2009)

why does it say possible spoilers

everything so far has been spoilers


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 4, 2009)

I actually felt like I got smarter reading some of the explanations. Kudos to you guys. 

So much better than the Sage Naruto can beat MS Sasuke threads in the Konoha Library.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 4, 2009)

Forgive me Kane I might add 1 or 2 animes >.<

In no particular order...

*10. Berserk - The Eclipse*

Everyone has said all that needs to be said but I'll add my two cents. This scene is so powerful, I mean after I was done watching/reading it I had to spend a few hours thinking to myself about it.

*9. DBZ - Goku turning Super Saiyan*

I think everyone has seen/read this scene. This scene was one of the most powerful/coolest moments in manga IMO. All the rage Goku built up towards Frieza was released in a single moment this created a long lasting effect on me and I still love this scene up to today.

*8. Neon Genesis Evangelion (The end of evangelion) - The death of Misato Katsuragi*

Evangelion anime is basically canon so this has to count right? Well back on-topic I loved this scene a lot although it was so sad, the way she died and the words she said before she died created a long lasting impact.

*7. Hajime No Ippo - Ippo winning the feathweight title*

After all Ippo's efforts over the many fights he had. He finally won the title and boy did it have a great feeling when he did.

*6. Code Geass - The death of Lelouch Lamperouge*

Well this one was quite a powerful scene, while we the viewers knew Lelouch's good intent the people of the series didn't, this scene IMO was pretty great.

*5. Yu Yu Hakusho - The death of Yusuke Urameshi (2nd time lol)*

This scene was great for me because Yusuke died in a very brave way and who would have thought characters like Hiei would even care about the death of Yusuke and to go to the point of even trying to avenge his death.

*4. Elfen Lied - The death of Lucy/Nyuu*

This one made me fairly sad because of the way they both died and left Kouta alone but the conclusion after it made up for it. The reincarnation of both Lucy/Nyuu satisfied my sadness greatly.

*3. One Piece - Nami retrieval arc conclusion*

Luffy went all out for his nakama, I personally think this was one of the greatest moments in OP, Luffy continuously refused to go down until he beat Arlong all for the sake of 1 crewmate.

*2. Naruto - Naruto vs Sasuke*

Kane pretty much touched on all the points but I loved this scene because Naruto tried so hard to stop Sasuke from leaving, seeing him finally at the best really made this scene great.

*1. Pokemon (anime) - Pikachi vs Onix*

This was one of the greatest anime moments for me, I remember this one like it was yesterday. Seeing Ash earn his first real victory put nothing else but a huge smile on my face.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 4, 2009)

In no particular order

Naruto: Itachi returns to Konoha. 

Coming hot off the heels of the brutal attack on Konoha, two mysterious figures stand on the city wall. After the convo, the hat tips up to reveal the sharingan. No words were said but every reader knew who it was. The implications for that stage of the manga were incredible.

20th CB: Keiji returns

The picture of him riding out of the boonies with a guitar on his back was amazing. Made so by the sense that all hope against Friend was lost.

JJBA: Jotaro wins

Jotaro turning the tables on Dio was amazing.

Bleach: Tousen's betrayal

I dare anyone to say that they saw that coming. It revealed the extent of Aizen's planning, treachery and how truly dangerous he is.

Air Gear: The appearance of Nike

The arrival of Nike was done well in the it feigned Sora, though but the same standard, Sora standing up from his wheel chair and dispatching of two kings with the help of Nike was suitably equivalent.

One Piece: Robin chooses to live

The layout and build up was excellently done. Two sides lined up over a canyon of sorts, each side representing different ideologies. Robin undoing a life time of mental abuse and degradation by declaring openly with a mighty cry that she wants to live. That choice and how Luffy through his character drove her to make it epitomized One Piece for me.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 4, 2009)

this thread makes me realize i should read more seinen manga...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 4, 2009)

Something that happened in Touch

Something that happened in Cross Game

Something that happened in Believers 

Something that happened in Monster

Something that happened in Vinland Saga

Something that happened in Worst


----------



## Galt (Jul 4, 2009)

It was so much easier to pick than to order, so take it with a grain of salt

*1. Shaman King* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Osorezan Revoir arc's climactic moment, when Anna says she loves Yoh.  I've always really liked Shaman King for having a very complex and emotionally realistic love story, even before, when it was just cutesy hints about how Yoh and Anna cared for each other a lot more than it was obvious.  But this arc made the whole of their relationship clear, from the reasons for Anna's bad attitude in the first place, to what it was about Yoh that managed to break through all of that.  Even better, we also got a huge amount of insight into the character of Hao because of the similarities he shared with Anna.  And let's not forget that Matamune had to be sacrificed for Yoh to gain the power to defeath the Oni in the first place.  The combination of a declaration of love, the sacrifice, and the increased understanding of why Hao went bad made this moment amazingly powerful.




*2. Rurouni Kenshin* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Almost too many to list because it's such a sentimental favorite, but I'll go with the culmination of the flashback arc about Kenshin and Tomoe.  Of course it's naturally a big deal because we learn why Kenshin has sworn not to kill, what his secret and painful past is, where he got the scar, etc.  But that's not the big thing:  Again, we have emotional fare that is quite a bit more realistic and tender than the usual shounen stuff, and the extremely bitter realization that as bad as the revenge arc is going to be, no one's really at fault.  Sure, there's a villain.  Sure, he's being irrational and trying to kill Kenshin, our hero.  But the whole meaning behind the flashback is about how these characters are trying to go at things with best intentions, with Kenshin trying to fight for the people, Tomoe trying to avenge her love, etc.  Everyone's trying to do what seems right to them.  And even that must inevitably end in heartbreak, because best intentions aren't enough.  So it sets up the rest of the series as extraordinarily tragic, because on the one hand we have Kenshin trying to defend the happiness he has found in Tokyo, and on the other hand there's Enishi who lost the one person he really loved in the world and didn't know how to go on.  In the end you have to sympathize with even the villain.




*3. Evangelion* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



End of Evangelion (yeah I know it's supposed to be top 10 powerful moments in manga but I'm sure other people have strayed as well so let me have my one ), the extremely surreal live action shots.  It doesn't have any relation to the plot that I can tell, and is overall just extremely confusing the first(and second) time that you see it, but there is really something to it when you get these shots especially of Japan in the early morning when no one seems to be out and about, all set to Bach's Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring, that seem to make great points about what the entire series has been worried over.  It's a brief moment of peace that seemingly justifies the suffering of the entire series, and also expresses something about the fleeting nature of existence, but not in a way that is bitter.  I'm really not sure that I can articulate everything that happens in this moment that makes it such a big deal, but it's emotionally extremely powerful and the fact that I can't manage to express it kind of makes a point as well.




*4. Naruto* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The conversation between Orochimaru and the Sandaime about how the Leaf will or will not fall, while the Hokage is trapped in the darkness genjutsu that one of the corpse-puppets created.  This includes all the little pictures of the various Leaf ninja throughout the past hundred years or so, with the line coming down from the Shodai Hokage all the way to Naruto and his teammates, as well as a nice shot of the Fourth, who is always looked up to in such a hugely reverential way, even compared to the other Hokages.  It's an excellent moment and we see just how great the burden of being a Hokage is, something that Naruto himself up to this point probably hadn't a clue about, and what the Leaf Village stands for.  The anime, which I really dislike, actually did a decent job with this moment. The music works well as the Sandaime insists that even if he dies, there will be a new Hokage and the Leaf will go on without him.  It's also a big deal because Orochimaru points out earlier what age has done to the man previously considered the God of shinobi, and while the Sandaime has to admit that he's not tough enough to beat Orochimaru in pure combat, he doesn't regret not trying to extend his life unnaturally.  It's a huge insight into the Sandaime and the Leaf, and while it's kind of sad that the moment doesn't even include the main character, I think this kind of focus is what made Naruto really good at times early on, like with Haku's death. 




*5. One Piece* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Originally I was going to say the moment when Luffy realized how helpless he was against the opponents he would have to face in the future, as Kuma took away friend after friend from him, but I think the whole chapter where Bon Clay goes into the freezing hell after Luffy and fights the wolves even when he's on death's doorstep for him is even more personally powerful for me.  The two moments are pretty similar in their seeming futility, but it was really heartwarming for a side character like Bon Clay to go so far for his friendship.  We know and expect Luffy to do this kind of thing, and Bon Clay's always been on this "power of friendship" shtick, but to actually see him push himself to the absolute brink for the sake of it was a big deal, and even moreso in the context of the events of the last few chapters.




*6. Bleach* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Orihime's speech when she sees Ichigo before leaving for Hueco Mundo.  There's something really wonderful about the dialogue she gets when she confesses to Ichigo (despite the fact that he's not awake to hear any of it), and finds herself unable to kiss him.  I wasn't particularly impressed with Orihime's character, although I wasn't ever antagonistic towards it either, but this moment really made her real for me and was almost heartbreaking in how much it displayed her care towards her friends and her love for Ichigo.




*7. Hajime No Ippo* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 After Takamura wins his first world championship, the moment he describes the feeling of biting into an onigiri and feeling like it was the most delicious thing in the world, and that feeling fading by the second bite.  It was a remarkably awe-inspiring moment that, moreso than any punch thrown in the series, summed up the feeling of what it meant to stand at the top having fulfilled your dream.




*8. Fullmetal Alchemist* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



When we realize that Tucker has transmuted his own daughter into a chimaera.  While FMA is chock full of extremely powerful moments I point this one out specifically because I feel that even though we understand the brothers' crime by trying to resurrect their mother early on, this is the point at which we realize FMA is very deadly serious.  This is what opens up the series for all of the heartbreak that comes later.  After all, the brothers can be forgiven; they just want their mother back.  But Tucker is a desperate man, and has committed a terrible crime in order to protect himself.  It's this kind of heartless sacrifice for the sake of gain that the series deals with time and again, and as a shocker (because Tucker isn't even a villain, just some shmuck) early on, it changes the course of the series in a huge way.




*9. Air Gear* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



There would be more good moments with AG if the manga-ka didn't have the annoying habit of undercutting really awesome moments with crass humor a panel later, but that's part of OG's charm.  I'd have to pick Yoshitsune's death because although it really comes abruptly because the betrayal of Sora comes seriously out of left field, it works quite well.  In the previous few chapters, we get a sense that Yoshitsune is top-class in strength, especially for an ordinary human, and he fights on against odds that we haven't seen any rider forced to face as yet, and triumphs.  Only Nike showing up on the scene at the very end seals his fate, when a building-sized mech, a rail gun, and Gawain couldn't.  A pretty fitting death for a guy that no one really wanted to end up as one of the enemies.




*10. Ichigo 100%* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe I'm just overly sentimental, but the ending of this series really hits me pretty hard, because it sums up what these "School Life" manga tend to be all about, and manages to avert some of that at the same time.  The relatively carefree life our characters have led is over.  Those school days are done, and it really plays up how romantic and dreamlike all that time was, now that it's in the past.  But because we get the reunion with Nishino at the end, we get the sense that even despite all that, the greatest story of life has yet to be completed, and there are many more good times to come.  For a manga that was endlessly stuck in school days, the end stands as a very strong coming-of-age moment, which actually makes me think that although it's classed as a shounen manga, one needs to have at least graduated high school and left that behind to get the sense of simultaneous romance and heartbreak that the last chapter represents


----------



## p-lou (Jul 4, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Something that happened in Touch
> 
> Something that happened in Cross Game
> 
> ...



disregarded                      .


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 5, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> this thread makes me realize i should read more seinen manga...



Everybody should


----------



## biar (Jul 6, 2009)

1. Goku turning Super Saiyan against Frieza
2. L's death
3. Sasuke crying after realizing the truth of the Uchiha Massacre.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Jul 6, 2009)

*1 - Light's defeat (Death Note)*: To think that all this work he has done over 6 years, and all the people that died in the process, was in vain was pretty powerful (and annoying). Not to mention how tragic it was that he went from a noble good young man (Before he had the Note) to an pathetic killer begging for his life.

2- *Goku turning SSJ for the first time (DBZ):* Which eleven year old didn't fall in love with that moment? Nuff said.

3- *Chopper's background story (One Piece):* Only thing that ever brought tears to my eyes in a manga. 

Those are the only things I could think of at the moment. Will update this post later.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 6, 2009)

All of you who cited Naruto moments, especially ones with Sasuke in it, should be ashamed of yourselves

Anyway I'll just nominate one because I recently reread it 

Kenshiro vs Raoh and Raoh's death

"Of this life, I don't have a single regret!"

The manly tears... They're overflowing


----------



## Fran (Jul 6, 2009)

I can think of so many quality MONSTER moments.

-Johanne revealing that he has been cross-dressing as his sister [Epic FAP/Epic mindfuck]
-Final climax [Love the ending to Monster - what a perfect execution]
-Inspector Ruunge confronting Tenma
-The death of the Fantastic Mr. Steiner 

Claymore
-Teresa 
-The Massacre in the War in the North
-LoliClare holding onto Teresa and crying [and cracking open the tsundere shell ]

HxH
-When Leorio got naked infront of Kurapika. Sure, anime filler, but in my mind that shits canon.

Shin Angyo Onshi:
-Death of Hwalbindang [Quality moment. Beautifully done]
-The very first chapter [the many plot twists and convention breaks]

etc....


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 6, 2009)

10)D grayman: The 14th score, This probably had more of an impact on me because I first saw it in the anime and the score and scene where just beautiful. After there struggle and battles in Japan  Allen and Lenalee had lost so much, Kanda and Crowley seemed dead and they were trapped inside a falling arc. Then when Allen gets to the control room and play the piano its just so beautiful. If anyone wants to see this scene I urge you to see the anime version as its a truly remarkable scene.

9)Akumetsu: When the secret of Akumetsu is revealed and it turns out all is what it seems, I was expecting some huge ass twist concerning how Shou was Pulling of all those suicides and then the big reveal is that everything is as it seems and that he actually is really dying. Its just a sheer WTF moment and all around awesome.

8)One Piece: Death of the Going Merry I have put this in the list because of how such a ridiculous concept (Death of a ship) could stir so much emotion inside of you. The determination and loyalty of the ship and how it came through for its owners in the end. Imagine trying to explain to people how the death of a vehicle could stir so much emotion, none the less it does which further goes to show the brilliance of Oda.

7)Zetman: When Jins dad/Grandpa died and Jin first kept trying to reattach his detached arm and then when he was running around everywhere with his dead dad’s body in the trolley unaware that he was dead. He runs around looking for a doctor and then when he finds one he offers the doctor money to “fix my grandpa” and all the doctor does is laugh at him and push him outside dam that choked me up a bit.

6)Homunculus : There are many powerful scenes in this great manga but one that gets to me is when during a flashback scene where Nakoshi is in the taxi and he realises the taxi driver is a guy whose company he helped destroy and that his actions had hug consequences on others. He hears the guys story how he lost his wife, his home and the respect of his family and friends and how he had to move due to shame. A while after we also realise this man becomes homeless and when Nakoshi goes in his tent and see’s what the man always looks at (Pictures of his old life) you cant help but break down with . Nakoshi.

5)Death Note: Lights memory trick on L, I thought it was sheer brilliance how he pulled of the whole thing. It was moments like these that gave you the feeling that Light was just to dam intelligent for everyone and that he was going to get away with everything of course we all know what happens at the end.

4)Dragonball: Super Saiyan Goku transformation, This was a pivotal moment in the Dragonballs series and arguably one of the greatest scenes in the entire series. I don’t think I have to go into to much detail as to why this is an amazing and powerful moment. If you haven’t seen this then shame on you and recton that immediately.

3)Vagabond: Musashi storms THE YOSHIOKA SCHOOL, What can I really say but awesome awesome awesome moment and the spark to a flame that will burn through out the manga. Musashi enters town goes to the renowned Yoshioka school and challenges their strongest, he is laughed at by several apprentices but stands his ground. And then when Seijuro turns up and absolutely humiliates him showing the gap in their strength you would think his fighting spirit was crushed but the crazy fuck covers up his wound and still wants to fight. Of course Seijuro leaves and he has his first duel with Denshichiro instead. None the less a great moment in manga and a scene that truly establishes Musashi as a fearless badass.

2)Berserk: Griffith betryal/Caska rape, This was a wow moment for me through out the series we got glimpses of Griffith ambition but dam to discard everyone like that and then happily do that to Caska was not only a mindfuck for Caska but for readers as well. I remember reading thinking oh shit oh shit. 

1)Shin Angyo Onishi: Munsu vs Aji Tae first confrontation (Destruction of Jushin), this scene will forever be on my mind just due to the sheer awesomeness of it. Hell in my opinion the final confrontation doesn’t hold a torch to this particular scene. Here we have the all powerful Aji Tae who is seemingly invincible and will pwn your life with nothing but words. It looks like he has won and everyone is down even badasses like Won Sul are crapping themselves at the sight of the seemingly invincible Aji Tae. Then General Munsu shows up and reduces Aji Tae to a whimpering mess wondering WTF is going on. This scene is epic beyond words, I just love it.


----------



## handofjustice (Jul 6, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> 10)D grayman: The 14th score, This probably had more of an impact on me because I first saw it in the anime and the score and scene where just beautiful. After there struggle and battles in Japan  Allen and Lenalee had lost so much, Kanda and Crowley seemed dead and they were trapped inside a falling arc. Then when Allen gets to the control room and play the piano its just so beautiful. If anyone wants to see this scene I urge you to see the anime version as its a truly remarkable scene.
> 
> 9)Akumetsu: When the secret of Akumetsu is revealed and it turns out all is what it seems, I was expecting some huge ass twist concerning how Shou was Pulling of all those suicides and then the big reveal is that everything is as it seems and that he actually is really dying. Its just a sheer WTF moment and all around awesome.
> 
> ...



Epic list is epic.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 9, 2009)

Ulquiorra as number 4 was almost a pretty big shocker


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 9, 2009)

I recently reread monster and that scene where Johan sends that kid into that alley of prostitutes was fuuuucked up


----------



## Hodor (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok, I understand the nature of this thread is to talk about "powerful moments" in a bunch of manga, and that will undoubtedly contain spoilers.  What I don't understand is why you guys cant use spoiler tags properly.  It wouldnt be that hard.  I've read most of the manga that was mentioned in the first 2 posts, but not all, and it's a little frustrating because you cant honestly expect everyone to have seen every scene or manga listed, and no one would know because it's a bunch of different manga, it's not like it's a specific manga thread where you know what manga is being discussed and can stay away from it if you havn't read it yet.

There is an easy way to do it, I'll demonstrate with a couple I saw above.


*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 



Naruto and sasuke fighting, blah blah blah





*Spoiler*: _One Piece_ 



Straw Hats getting split up




You see, it's not hard.  While that still isn't perfect, at least it protects from what might be large spoilers.  I was careful myself, but I noticed a couple HxH, which I'm just starting to pick up, and really don't want to know.


----------



## Cipher (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll just let the images themselves do the talking.


*Spoiler*: _20th Century Boys_ 



 He's back.







*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 



I prefer the translation "Not another word, kid."




And it's late now, so I'm having trouble coming up with others.  Vagabond has so many it's hard to choose, Shin Angyo Onshi seems like it's just one incredible moment after another, and I'm still forgeting many.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 9, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> Ok, I understand the nature of this thread is to talk about "powerful moments" in a bunch of manga, and that will undoubtedly contain spoilers.  What I don't understand is why you guys cant use spoiler tags properly.  It wouldnt be that hard.  I've read most of the manga that was mentioned in the first 2 posts, but not all, and it's a little frustrating because you cant honestly expect everyone to have seen every scene or manga listed, and no one would know because it's a bunch of different manga, it's not like it's a specific manga thread where you know what manga is being discussed and can stay away from it if you havn't read it yet.
> 
> There is an easy way to do it, I'll demonstrate with a couple I saw above.
> 
> ...



Well the title does provide warning "[Possible Spoilers!]" doesnt it.


----------



## Hodor (Jul 9, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Well the title does provide warning "[Possible Spoilers!]" doesnt it.



Well it does, but that's like an icecream cone saying "possible brainfreeze" on it.  It's something we already know, but it's not something that's necessary.  If people did things right, there wouldn't be any spoiling.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2009)

Masashi vs Yoshioka 

Whether its from seijuro or Denshichiro or tyhe whole 70 men that part is so awesome, Denshichiro was right in saying Yoshioka school defined Musashi. 

Aji Tae eating the king  that i didnt see not in my wildest dream  

Berserk and the eclipse 

Hokuto no Ken ending  Raoh's death was beautiful, especially in the anime  

Shaman King, Hao killing everyone so effortlessly  i know his omnipotent and all but its one of those things that you didnt see coming, because villains tend to toy with their prey since they know they are really weak but Hao went straight down to business and killed everyone in an instant  

Zetman - The "death" of auntie  That momont i didnt see it coming and it pissed the hell out of me. Jin was really hurt 

No particular order and will finish when i think of some more


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> Masashi vs Yoshioka
> 
> Whether its from seijuro or Denshichiro or tyhe whole 70 men that part is so awesome, Denshichiro was right in saying Yoshioka school defined Musashi.
> 
> ...



Lol How far have you gotten in the manga., great sig by the way IP man is awesome.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> Shaman King, Hao killing everyone so effortlessly  i know his omnipotent and all but its one of those things that you didnt see coming, because villains tend to toy with their prey since they know they are really weak but Hao went straight down to business and killed everyone in an instant



Fucking awesome wasnt it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rurouni Kenshin : Everyone get stomped by Fuji the Giant, the same Fuji gets raped by Hiko Seijuro without breaking a sweat.

GTO : Armwrestling ! 3 at the same time !

Naruto : Just ... Naruto Vs Pain.

City Hunter : Ryo Vs Shin Kaibara

Shonan Jun'ai Gumi : Okubo gets fuckstomped by Pwnizuka !

Saint Seiya : Every fucking battle with Ikki.

Negima : Negi Vs Rakan, Vs Al ... Also Asuna Vs Setsuna and of course Setsuna Vs Eva.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Lol How far have you gotten in the manga., great sig by the way IP man is awesome.



Im current with the chapters thats why i said "death" was relieved when she wasnt dead  

Thank you 


Grandmaster Kane said:


> Fucking awesome wasnt it



One of the best moments in all manga imo


----------



## Skyburns (Jun 10, 2013)

I have to say for me, the most powerful is natsu vs guildartz in Fairy tail. Natau realising the difference in power, running fist in air towards him then falling to his knees admitting defeat. Incredible for me.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

in vinland saga when thorfinn can't revenge his father because askeladd went on a suicidal rampage. the death of thors itself was a powerful and emotional moment yet so early in the manga.

in berserk during the eclipse, lost for words, better seen that said.

vagabond, where sasaki meets itto-ryu and the following events evolve into one of the best fights i've ever precessed.

pretty much all the moments from mugen no jounin.

monster, every panel with johan is powerful pretty much.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

1.) Ippo takes the Japan Title from Sendo. 
2.) The StrawHats utterly being defeated by Kuma.
3.) Yuusuke coming back to life with a demon.
4.) Berserk ending to the Golden Age. 
5.) FullMetal Alchemist where Ed gives up his Alchemy
6.) Slam Dunk where Sakuragi's last game against the countries best.
7.) Miyamoto Musashi meets the worlds strongest. (The old man who was on his death bed.)
8.) One Piece's I want to live.
9.) Vegeta admits Goku is stronger than him.
10.) Dante passes the baton to Ippo.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh god a grandfaggot kike thread haven't seen one of these in a while

Oh this thread was started four years ago

Kill me plz


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 10, 2013)

10- something from chimera ant arc/death notr/yorknew
.
.
.
1- something from the chimera ant arc/death note/yorknew


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 10, 2013)

monster - wolfgang grimmer's death
“I’m sad. I’m not sad that I’m dying. I’m finally  sad that my child died. People don’t lose their emotions. My emotions  just wandered around in an unknown place. It’s like a letter that was  addressed to me decades ago has finally arrived. Is this true sadness?  Or is it happiness? In the final episode of the Magnificent Steiner, I  bet he finally became human again.”

monster - johan liebert in the final chapter
"Was my mother really trying to save me that day, or was she just  confusing me with my sister? Well, which is it? Which one of us didn't  she need?" 

hunter x hunter - meteor city inhabitants
"We accept everything. So don't take anything back."

hunter x hunter - isaac netero
"Man's potential for evolution is limitless!"

berserk - gutts
"If I have to worry about the ants I crush beneath my feet, I couldn't even walk around."

that's all for now


----------



## Mistshadow (Jun 11, 2013)

Countless moments in Rave

But let's go with 

Siegharts Sacrifice, when he realizes what he has to do to send Haru and Elie back, that he is the skeleton guardian, and when he sees Resha right after but can't do anything, while saying he will protect Elie until the end, to Just Wait.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 11, 2013)

In Dr Slump, when it's revealed Pisuke will never grow up and stay a 3 foot tall midget even in his 50's

It was so powerful I shit my pants while sobbing hysterically


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 11, 2013)

Skyburns said:


> I have to say for me, the most powerful is natsu vs guildartz in Fairy tail. Natau realising the difference in power, running fist in air towards him then falling to his knees admitting defeat. Incredible for me.



Nice thread revival.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> Aji Tae eating the king  that i didnt see not in my wildest dream



Yeah that caught me off guard

Gotta say Won Sul's last "fight" eclipses it though imo
That was just terrible (for him)


----------



## Byrd (Jun 12, 2013)

Let me give this a shot... but its not in Order

10: Gunnm

*Spoiler*: __ 




Alita vs Jashugan: Death Race



> The entire race was amazing... They were going at it intensity and the ending of it, you have to applaud Jashugan for opening Alita eyes up for being selfish






9: Kami-sama no Iutoori


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shun realizing that he enjoys playing these death games, that it makes him feel ALIVE!!



> Throughout, the entire manga, he has been conflicting himself against enjoying these life or death games. He seen several of his friends die from it. The finale of the part one puts makes a parallel to the famous greek story of Icarus also. But his reveal of this brings a smile to the reader faces as he tries to stop "God" from having these events which turns out miserable for him






8. Present (One-shot)


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Old man being the husband of the dying woman


> These twist almost brought a tear to my eyes and was a powerful moment.. The Reader was lead to believe that their son was the husband but the reveal and foreshadowing was excellent






7. One Piece


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kuma sending the Strawhats off



> Probably the most powerful and emotional moment in the HST for me... We see (at the time) nigh-unstoppable foes who the SH cannot overcome at all totally giving the SH the challenge of their lives... then Kuma shows up and randomly start deflecting people away, with the Main Character trying to save his friends but each time is failing miserably... We also see the first time the Main Character really breaks down due to his inability to save his friends before he is sent away also... This would have been the perfect ending point if Oda wanted to troll his fanbase







6. Berserk 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Eclipse 




> The most famous Berserk moment... when the team you have grown fond over suddenly become breakfest for hundreds & hundreds of demons... add to the fact, all this is done by your bestfriend... who also happens to rape the woman you were in love with...
> 
> Classic









I will put some more up


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 12, 2013)

Berserk

The Eclipse was the shit from the dialogue to the whole stuff that happened.
Also the world transformation.It was amazing.

Vagabond
Musashi vs the 70.Just read the whole thing.

Vinland Saga
Askeladd's death.Amazing really.

Monster
Whatever Johan did.

OP 
The Kuma stuff,the Bellamy stuff back in Jaya and Luffy's admitting he was too weak to become Pirate King.

Oh and Whitebeard's death.


Ignores the HxH whore.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 12, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> Countless moments in Rave
> 
> But let's go with
> 
> Siegharts Sacrifice, when he realizes what he has to do to send Haru and Elie back, that he is the skeleton guardian, and when he sees Resha right after but can't do anything, while saying he will protect Elie until the end, to Just Wait.



Countless really? I think there are about 5 really really good moments in rave


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2013)

The entire Anthrax arc in Bastard!! You knew shit was just too bad for anyone to have gotten out of their alive especially since the Main character had died early in the arc. Talk about intense.


----------



## Mistshadow (Jun 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Countless really? I think there are about 5 really really good moments in rave



I know, i'll name the ones off the top of my head without thinking:

gale dying
watching haru's mom die
sieg's that i listed
sieg vs haja going on over  a week nonstop and remembering haru's words
shiba dying
let vs jegan and expressing gratitude over julia 'mere words cant describe'
vs doryu/drew
reina destroying silver ray when musica makes the choice
let vs demon lord
julia,nebel,belnika vs demon lord
shuda vs demon lord
elie 'killing' haru
haru vs lucia with bare hands

Those were ALL very powerful moments.
The manga was very emotional and powerful, thus hiro felt depressed, so he made fairy tail to be happy and cheerful


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

They were good, but some of those I wouldn't consider powerful. 

Although each his own.


----------

